# My thoughts on fog machines and fog juice.



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

I have decided to post my thoughts and findings on fog machines I have purchased for Halloween.

I purchased two foggers from Party City a couple years ago. One is a 400 watt fogger and the other is a 400 watt ground fogger. These foggers are made by AMSCAN and they are not high quality which is reflected in the cheap price for them. They are ok for starters but may last a couple seasons if you take care of them. The fog produced from them is nothing compared to the Chauvet foggers. Eventhough my newer foggers are bigger the pumps work so much better and the heaters do not have to constantly reheat in order to keep working. As with all foggers make sure to run a cleaner or white vinegar through them to reduce residue in the pumps when you are finished. 

I went with Chauvet Hurricanes for my current foggers. I also made my own fog chiller from an igloo cooler, which worked extremely well for low lying fog.

I ordered a Chauvet Hurricane 1100 from Pro Audio Video also known as cheapdjgear. I paid $100 dollars for this fogger. I had no problems with the machine or delivery but they have an F rating from the BBB. Supposedly they are under new ownership so I cannot vouch for them. 

I also ordered a Chauvet Hurricane 1300 from PlanetDJ. I paid 149.99 for this fogger. Again, I had no problems with the order or delivery. They also have free shipping. PlanetDj has an A rating from the BBB. 

I can tell you that both of these machines perform beyond what I expected. They are both definitely worth the money. The key to these machines is good fog juice. I ran Froggy's Fog through both and they make a thick, heavy fog. The 1300 can fill the entire cul-de-sac with fog if I let it. 

I can for sure recommend to anyone looking for fog machines to go with Chauvet Hurricanes. The only requirement is to use a top quality fog juice like Froggy's Fog.


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I paid $29.99 for the 400 watt AMSCAN and I believe $49.99 for the AMSCAN 400 watt ground fogger. 

I would not purchase another AMSCAN ground fogger because it really does not produce ground fog even with a high quality fog juice. The ice chamber is just not large enough to have much cooling effect on the fog.


----------

